# Peterbald Sphynx



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

Does any one have any knowledge about Peterbalds (the Russian Sphynx; NOT the Canadian/North American Sphynx, which is more common)? What are their temperaments/personalities like? What sort of care do they require?

I have been looking into the breed and I know that they have Oriental Shorthair in their background, which is the breed of my 2 kittens. In my explorations, I met a Peterbald breeder. She has just let me know that a kitten has come available. He was going to be used by her as a breeder but he has a thick cornea (?) and his eyes are different colours. He will not have terrible vision but it won't be 20/20, so she won't be breeding him.

He is adorable but I'm afraid of how the social hierarchy will change if I move from 2 to 3 cats. Fortunately, both of my cats are young (under 1 year of age) and pretty laid back. However, I would feel terrible if one cat was picked on mercilessly by the others. Any advice??


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't know much about the breed, but I have understood that it is a hairless Oriental/Siamese, with the same breed standard, except for the fur, of course.


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

For anyone that's curious, here is a brief profile on Peterbalds. 

http://us.iams.com/iams/en_US/jsp/IAMS_ ... erbal.html

Earlier this year, they were accepted for championship status in TICA.
They're not for everyone but I find them adorable, as well as extremely friendly and affectionate. 

Depending on how my visit to a cattery goes, I am considering adopting one to complete my family (currently have 2 Oriental Shorthairs). Given that Peterbalds have Siamese/Oriental in their heritage and tend to be extremely friendly, I think this little Peterbald may fit nicely into my home...but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Peterbald and Don Sphynx will be also accept in FiFE from 2007 ->

FiFe standard for Peterbald (PDF)
http://www.fifeweb.org/wp/events/peterbald.pdf


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you kapatrick. Those are beautiful Bengals you have!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

LOL! In that last photo, the cat looks like a slingshot! :lol:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

morea said:


> LOL! In that last photo, the cat looks like a slingshot! :lol:


hahahahaha oh that gave me the giggles :lol:


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

that doesn't hurt them? 8O


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ouch 8O They looks so soft though :wink:


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

OMG... why would anyone even think of holding cats that way.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

Different breeds is ok. 

When you hold the cat by the legs like that, it looks like it hurts them.


----------

